# First trim - it looks great!!



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Chester got his first trim at Petsmart and we came back to hours later with a showdog! They clipped his nails and trimmed the paw, cleaned his ears, trimmed his face and bathed him. He looks great! We took a photo session after that and he did quite good on pictures, though he hastes flash and will always blink - then the pictures turn out funny.:laugh: Well here is our new supermodel dog.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Hold on, one more, it's struck me funny.:laugh: Sorry teh pictures are so big.:sorry:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

He looks great, he looks so big next to you. I love the last one he looks like he's cracking up. I love picking Timmy up from the groomer, not only does he look good, he smells SO GOOD! My daughter loves to smell him when he comes back. He's not a huge fan of going but it's one of those things we need to do so he'll have to deal with it. He's such a mamma's boy, I'm sure he misses me while he's there.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

He looks even cuter now and doesn't seem to mind posing for the camera. Great that you are pleased with his trim - always nerve-wracking the first time


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks great! Like they kept the hair on the legs!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO fuzzy looking!! but MAN, I agree, with him standing on his hind legs he is HUGE!!! lol


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chester looks adorable after his first groom! I think your groomer is a keeper!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!! How old is Chester now, and how much does he weigh?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks so soft and HUGGABLE!!! (even more than usual ) He also looks ENORMOUS!!! Are you SURE you didn't get a golden retriever puppy?:laugh: Oh well, all the more to love!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a great cut on a super cute pup!!


----------



## jmombo (Jul 7, 2013)

Awww, he looks sooo huggable!!! ... Didn't think it was possible to get much cuter, but he did it!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks great!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Sparkle said:


> A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!! How old is Chester now, and how much does he weigh?


He is turning 21 weeks tomorrow, or 4 1/2 months and we don't know how much he weighs now, we'll check at the next vets appt. but he is heavy and last time we weighed him he was 9.5 pounds.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Ok. I just weighed him and he is - ready? :drama: 15.5 lbs.:jaw: i'm NOT kidding. That's HUGE!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, Ruth, I think Karen's right and you have a Golden in a Hav suit. He certainly is cute though and you seem to be having lots of fun with him. Enjoy that BIG boy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

woah. he is 4 1/2 months and weighs 15 1/2 lbs!???
he's a sturdy boy for sure! I think Tillie weighed 5 lbs when she was 5 months old... lol


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm so jealous.....wish I would not have had Mack hair cut so low. I just want to run my hands through Chester's hair.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

mack said:


> I'm so jealous.....wish I would not have had Mack hair cut so low. I just want to run my hands through Chester's hair.


His coat is really soft - especially after his groom.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

His little facial expression are so sweet and hilarious! Love him!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awww He looks so soft and fluffy  
Mikey's big too. They could be brothers!
He's 7 months old and weighs 18 lbs but he hasn't gained any this last month. He weighed 18 at 6 months too. I'll bet he'll put on a couple more before he's done growing. That's ok. I wish he was smaller, but I couldn't love him anymore even if he was


----------

